# Who do you think are the competitors of Cruze?



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

There's a lot of competition for the Cruze. Mainly Ford Focus, Nissan Sentra, Mazda3, Hyundai Elantra and Accent, Kia Forte, Mitsubishi Lancer, Subaru Impreza and Volkswagen Jetta. Not all of them offer the same performance as the Cruze though.


----------



## naturelover (Aug 12, 2010)

The very nearest competitor for Cruze is VW's Jetta and Ford Focus. Each one of these models are very refined model to give pleasure driving and value for investment.


----------



## leighdu (Aug 22, 2010)

I've heard some not so good things about the Ford Focus, and just wondering how it compares to the Cruze? Is it the size? I may be wrong here but from what I have read and heard I don't see the similarity.


----------



## princee18 (Sep 1, 2010)

I dont think so that in this price range Cruze has any big competitor which can give it a chase in selling but definitely Honda cars such as Civic and accord can't be ignored.


----------



## gamerx (Sep 1, 2010)

In India, The competitors for Chevy cruze is Honda Civic, city , Maruthi SX4, Wolksvagen jetta,etc, But none of them can match cruze in its price range and features.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Here in the Philippines, the Chevy CRUZE's main competitors are:

Honda Civic
Honda City
Toyota Vios
Toyota Altis
Ford Fiesta


But, the market reaction to the Chevy is strong here and sales are up. 

Plus the Chevy CRUZE has been made available in Flexible payment term programs.


----------



## cruzki (Nov 20, 2010)

Tom_Cruze said:


> There's a lot of competition for the Cruze. Mainly Ford Focus, Nissan Sentra, Mazda3, Hyundai Elantra and Accent, Kia Forte, Mitsubishi Lancer, Subaru Impreza and Volkswagen Jetta. Not all of them offer the same performance as the Cruze though.


Curious why you wouldn't include the Civic and Corolla in that lot...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

cruzki said:


> Curious why you wouldn't include the Civic and Corolla in that lot...


MAINLY the Corolla and Civic, in fact commercials here bash Corolla and Civic lol.


----------



## john12121 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cruze is a global compact sedan for America mainly given importance on fuel economy.I think Chvrolet Cruze has a stong competition with Ford Focus,Honda Civic, Mazda3.Price wise Cruze stood 2nd with Price $16275. Transmission is 6 speed manual while other have 5-speed manual transmission. ..


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

iKermit said:


> MAINLY the Corolla and Civic, in fact commercials here bash Corolla and Civic lol.


huh?


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> huh?


This is answering the original question posed by the OP. Main competition is the Corolla and Civic.

Now that the Cruze has been released here in the US, I think it competes very well against a much larger list of upscale vehicles.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

elwood58 said:


> This is answering the original question posed by the OP. Main competition is the Corolla and Civic.
> 
> Now that the Cruze has been released here in the US, I think it competes very well against a much larger list of upscale vehicles.


Ahh I thought he was answering the post above his since he quoted it. Makes sense now. The Corolla hasn't really sold all that well. The next gen is supposed to have the same mileage as the last and the same 1.8L engine. Not much improvement from Toyota if they want to be a competitor in the compact(non-hybrid) segment again. Honda is posting 40MPG expected numbers but I don't really see that happening with similar weight, body design, drive train, and wheels. Time will tell.


----------



## some_goat (Feb 21, 2011)

The more i see about the 2012 Ford Focus the more i think the Cruze may be out done . I would look around online to get an idea of what the inside looks like and until tonight all i could find were the ones with the upgraded everything . They sure do make it look pretty . Until u see the base model , then it equals out . 
As far as engines going they are claiming better gas mileage then the ECO with an Auto 6 speed . Also getting more HP to . If GM doesnt want to screw around with this they had best make all that extra stuff they do to the ECO like air dampning stuff standard to all other models........Still waiting on the diesel .


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

some_goat said:


> The more i see about the 2012 Ford Focus the more i think the Cruze may be out done . I would look around online to get an idea of what the inside looks like and until tonight all i could find were the ones with the upgraded everything . They sure do make it look pretty . Until u see the base model , then it equals out .
> As far as engines going they are claiming better gas mileage then the ECO with an Auto 6 speed . Also getting more HP to . If GM doesnt want to screw around with this they had best make all that extra stuff they do to the ECO like air dampning stuff standard to all other models........Still waiting on the diesel .


Wow I hadn't heard those numbers yet on the Focus. That'll make it a serious competitor. I'm wondering if the Focus ST will come out the same time as the SS/Z-Spec. If it sells well maybe the RS will come out as well in the US.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

Chuck Norris for sure.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...well, according to the *2011 Chevrolet Cruze Details Book*, dated 6-18-10, from _"...the Cruze Marketing Team...",_ the Cruze's four 'Competitive Comparison' vehicles are:

• Honda *Civic* *LX* Sedan
• Toyota *Corolla* *LE* Sedan
• Ford *Focus* *SE* Sedan
• Hyundai *Elantra GLS* Sedan


----------



## DiscoPanda (Mar 28, 2011)

some_goat said:


> The more i see about the 2012 Ford Focus the more i think the Cruze may be out done . I would look around online to get an idea of what the inside looks like and until tonight all i could find were the ones with the upgraded everything . They sure do make it look pretty . Until u see the base model , then it equals out .
> As far as engines going they are claiming better gas mileage then the ECO with an Auto 6 speed . Also getting more HP to . If GM doesnt want to screw around with this they had best make all that extra stuff they do to the ECO like air dampning stuff standard to all other models........Still waiting on the diesel .


There is one problem I seem to be noticing with Ford products, and it's that the inside of the cars look so cheap... and the rattling was horrible even when I test drove a 2011 model of the Fiesta and Focus. Granted, it might not be the 2012 but I cannot see how it would be improved as much on the inside as the 2011.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...well, according to the *2011 Chevrolet Cruze Details Book*, dated 6-18-10, from _"...the Cruze Marketing Team...",_ the Cruze's four 'Competitive Comparison' vehicles are:
> 
> • Honda *Civic* *LX* Sedan
> • Toyota *Corolla* *LE* Sedan
> ...


Ehh the Cruze is better than the Civic EX-L IMO. They should have aimed higher in their arguments. But they know what they are doing. I imagine they are talking about the base model Cruze.


----------



## booradley (Dec 20, 2010)

I drive Ford Products each week, as a new car trade driver. I think the Ford Focus is just as good, if not better in the MPG category than the Cruze. The dealers cannot even obtain a 2011 Ford Focus at this point, they are gone. Ford had Funny Money to give and the car speaks for itself. I know many Focus owners who have 120,000 miles, are stingy with maintenance and the Focus keeps on ticking. I think for the money you cannot beat the Ford Fusion, ride, economy, room, and even looks. My wife wanted to try the Chevy Cruze and I agreed, I could have gotten a much better deal at Ford, and yes they were not happy, but this is the US and we can buy whatever we want. So yes Ford really outshines Chevy, and the numbers are just in, last month Ford outsold Chevy to take the number one US Car MFG lead. Chevy's customer service is horrible, I wrote two letters and they called me and could not get the dealer to address my transmission and MPG issues. Just my two cents.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

DarylB said:


> Chuck Norris for sure.


im pretty sure Chuck Norris is the cruze's only REAL competitor


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

fenix said:


> im pretty sure Chuck Norris is the cruze's only REAL competitor


Good point, but I think Chuck Norris just wins by default.


----------



## rgblack316 (Apr 4, 2011)

Chuck Norris always wins by default.


----------



## ScottNWDW (Apr 24, 2011)

GM sponsored an event a few months ago here in Orlando at EPCOT. It was a traveling event that went around the country and at the event you could test drive several cars from several manufacturers wit no buying pressure. At the event I test drove many of thecars I was most interested in buying within, at the time, the next 6 months. After test driving...
Ford Focus
Honda Civic
Toyota Carolla
Chevy Cruze
Chevy Aveo
Buick Regal
Hyundai Elantra

I chose the Chevy Cruze. I finally ended up getting a Chevy Cruze about 2,5 weeks ago and love it. All the other cars were nice, but there was something about the Cruze that I really liked. After the event I test drove all the cars again at various dealershios, in fact I actually test drove the Cruze 6 times before buying one. I will admit the last three test drives were just because I wanted to do because I anxious to get my new car, but still waiting for enough of a down payment and the title from my recently paid off car I was going to use as a trade in. 

The Honda, Toyota and Hyundai were all really nice, but I've always bought "American" cars and I have had good luck in the past with Chevy cars. The Buick Regal to me seemed like a Cruze with a Buick nameplate and a higher price. The Ford Focus was a close second, but I did like the OnStar features more than that Microsoft Sync thing that Ford is going with. I also felt that the Cruze felt "bigger" than the Focus.


----------

